# Perch size,,,,



## Jamie Heuberger (Jun 2, 2012)

So if I make a 1 foot by 1 foot square whats the depth 9 inches...... 

I want to make a 5 foot by 5 foot boxed prech loft,,,,,and what type of wood should i use


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think 9 inches deep would be fine for box perches.. the wood I would use would be untreated pine.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm currently having some made up in ply wood , they will be 10 " high & 10" wide and a depth of 7 - 8 " deep


----------



## Jamie Heuberger (Jun 2, 2012)

I was thinking of using plywood. I will do the 9 or 10 inch depth method thanks


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I would go with 12 inch depth. But 24in wide by 12in depth would be the best. Thats just for 1 pair. Just my 2 cents.


----------

